# Wyndham Won't Go Through w/ Resale!!



## loosefeet (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's a story.  If you have any thoughts on how to solve, would love to hear.  My mother had (s) a Wyndham account.  Could no longer use it, and could not afford the MFs yearly after her husband passed away.  So, we advertised a few places, and sold on EBay for a song.  Someone unknown on the East Coast.  It took some time to get payment, etc. but all the paperwork was done through a closing company in Nevada (her home resort was in LV) and my mother received documents showing title change.  The new owner, states that he has tried to pay the MFs, but his checks are returned.  What the big hold up, according to Wyndham, is that they need my step-father's signature.  Well, did I mention he passed away!  I know that Wyndham received a copy of his death certificate b/c I faxed one to him, and there was a copy when the paperwork was done to change the deed, which Wyndham got.  Wyndham keeps calling and sending bills to my mother,  She, of course, has no idea what to do as they will NOT accept that they will never get her deceased husband's signature.  She initially would call back, talk to someone different every time, and told the same story--they need his signature to proceed.  And, I am unable to call b/c I am not on the deed, so they will not even discuss her account w/ me.  Now, they want her to pay $175 and they will put the account "back in the pool."  These people are a mess to deal with--and I am so glad I did not offer to purchase the account from her.  Besides being incredibly insensitive, they are refusing money for the account.  I just don't understand the motives.  Yes, I have considered that maybe paperwork etc was not done, but don't you think that if this was the issue, this would be Wyndham's excuse.  Any thoughts?  If not, just BEWARE!!


----------



## learnalot (Feb 5, 2011)

loosefeet said:


> Here's a story.  If you have any thoughts on how to solve, would love to hear.  My mother had (s) a Wyndham account.  Could no longer use it, and could not afford the MFs yearly after her husband passed away.  So, we advertised a few places, and sold on EBay for a song.  Someone unknown on the East Coast.  It took some time to get payment, etc. but all the paperwork was done through a closing company in Nevada (her home resort was in LV) and my mother received documents showing title change.  The new owner, states that he has tried to pay the MFs, but his checks are returned.  What the big hold up, according to Wyndham, is that they need my step-father's signature.  Well, did I mention he passed away!  I know that Wyndham received a copy of his death certificate b/c I faxed one to him, and there was a copy when the paperwork was done to change the deed, which Wyndham got.  Wyndham keeps calling and sending bills to my mother,  She, of course, has no idea what to do as they will NOT accept that they will never get her deceased husband's signature.  She initially would call back, talk to someone different every time, and told the same story--they need his signature to proceed.  And, I am unable to call b/c I am not on the deed, so they will not even discuss her account w/ me.  Now, they want her to pay $175 and they will put the account "back in the pool."  These people are a mess to deal with--and I am so glad I did not offer to purchase the account from her.  Besides being incredibly insensitive, they are refusing money for the account.  I just don't understand the motives.  Yes, I have considered that maybe paperwork etc was not done, but don't you think that if this was the issue, this would be Wyndham's excuse.  Any thoughts?  If not, just BEWARE!!



First of all, sorry for your loss and for the hassle you are experiencing trying to deal with it.  I take it that your mother IS on the deed.  If that is correct, I suggest you call for your mother.  I know you said they won't talk to you... They will if you just give your mother's name.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2011)

loosefeet said:


> Here's a story.  If you have any thoughts on how to solve, would love to hear.  My mother had (s) a Wyndham account.  Could no longer use it, and could not afford the MFs yearly after her husband passed away.  So, we advertised a few places, and sold on EBay for a song.  Someone unknown on the East Coast.  It took some time to get payment, etc. but all the paperwork was done through a closing company in Nevada (her home resort was in LV) and my mother received documents showing title change.  The new owner, states that he has tried to pay the MFs, but his checks are returned.  What the big hold up, according to Wyndham, is that they need my step-father's signature.  Well, did I mention he passed away!  I know that Wyndham received a copy of his death certificate b/c I faxed one to him, and there was a copy when the paperwork was done to change the deed, which Wyndham got.  Wyndham keeps calling and sending bills to my mother,  She, of course, has no idea what to do as they will NOT accept that they will never get her deceased husband's signature.  She initially would call back, talk to someone different every time, and told the same story--they need his signature to proceed.  And, I am unable to call b/c I am not on the deed, so they will not even discuss her account w/ me.  Now, they want her to pay $175 and they will put the account "back in the pool."  These people are a mess to deal with--and I am so glad I did not offer to purchase the account from her.  Besides being incredibly insensitive, they are refusing money for the account.  I just don't understand the motives.  Yes, I have considered that maybe paperwork etc was not done, but don't you think that if this was the issue, this would be Wyndham's excuse.  Any thoughts?  If not, just BEWARE!!



Wyndham seems to think that playing games with resale deeds somehow benefits them.  I had an ongoing (over 5 year) "adventure" getting a resale purchase fully accepted with the proper information by Wyndham. Now I've sold the ownership and they are playing MORE games with it (they actually returned an already recorded deed for a period one space over on the document! That is harassment). If it wasn't for the fact that the basic Wyndham system remains a great value at resale prices I'd stop recommending them at all.  At basically free in many cases and with all the internal resorts they offer it still represents one of the truly great values in all of timeshare. So far it's worth the hassles of the sales/ customer service side but if they keep findin ways to screw things up maybe it will change.  I hope not.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 5, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Wyndham seems to think that playing games with resale deeds somehow benefits them ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 6, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> timeos2 said:
> 
> 
> > File a complaint with the Central Flordia Better Business Bureau against Wyndham Vacation Ownership/Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  For the most part they do respond to this group.  Under BBB rules this group handle all complaints regardless of location of the resorts.  File a cooresponding complaint with the Attorney General of the state the resort is in.
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 6, 2011)

JimMIA;Unless someone can offer an example of a Better Business Bureau [B said:
			
		

> actually achieving a successful outcome [/B]from a complaint, I personally would look at other alternatives ...
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Flordia regulatory authority.  Sorry about two message, my computer burped, see below.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 6, 2011)

JimMIA;Unless someone can offer an example of a Better Business Bureau [B said:
			
		

> actually achieving a successful outcome [/B]from a complaint, I personally would look at other alternatives ...
> 
> Transfer of a Timeshare Myrtle Beach, S.C. from the Esate of my Step Father to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 6, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Currently pending, a sales of  package deal, one unit from the Towers on the Grove and one unit from the Sands.  The one from the Towers on the Grove went through.  The Sands (what I believe to be a re-sale unit (lease), did not.  They sold the unit to me and someone else.  The other person ended up with the unit.  I have been paying the Wyndham Program fees on this unit (if I do not they freeze the whole account), their position on not going through with the lease is that Wyndham is not responsable for transfering ownership of a property they sell and for the program issue continuing is a contract to pay it is a contract.



Oh my goodness!  Are you sure your name is not Joe Btfsplk?  How can you continue to do business with these people?  Never mind... maybe you feel trapped.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Oh my goodness!  Are you sure your name is not Joe Btfsplk?  How can you continue to do business with these people?  Never mind... maybe you feel trapped.



Who is Joe Btfsplk?  No.  The reason we put up with this group is the core timeshares were my mothers and step fathers.  They owned a bunch of Wyndham timeshares and other timeshares.  Before their death, they were going to get rid of the non-Wyndham timeshares and buy further into Wyndham.  My mother said they are a pain but were the best of the timeshare providers.  They spent a major portion of their time in timeshares.  My wife wants to do the same when we both retire so we are finishing the restructuring along the lines she was about to do.  After visting many of their facilities, I can not disagree that she did make an excellent choise when you consider the quality of the resorts.  When the consolidation is finished we will be in good shape.

Just figured out who Joe Btfsplk is for those that are interested, see below.

Joe Btfsplk was a character in the satirical comic strip Li'l Abner by cartoonist Al Capp (1909–1979). He's well-meaning, but is the world's worst jinx, bringing disastrous misfortune to everyone around him. A small, dark rain cloud perpetually hovers over his head to symbolize his bad luck. Hapless Btfsplk and his ever-present cloud became one of the most iconic images in Li'l Abner.

One storyline in the early 1970s features him trapping his cloud in a special anti-pollutant jar. Joe becomes romantically involved with a gal for the first time—until her crazed ex-boyfriend shows up to kill him. Joe reluctantly opens the jar and releases his cloud in order to take care of the boyfriend, and wistfully realizes that he wasn't meant for any other kind of life. As he returns to his normal, loner existence, his cloud once again in tow, he is for the moment satisfied to be who he really is.

In addition to the obvious comic effect, Capp often used Joe Btfsplk as a deus ex machina to produce miraculous rescues or to effect plot twists. Joe was later licensed for use in a series of animated TV commercials for Head & Shoulders, a dandruff shampoo.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 8, 2011)

loosefeet said:


> Here's a story.  If you have any thoughts on how to solve, ...
> 
> Mind if I ask if it worked out for you?


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 12, 2011)

Still working on the issue w/ my mother and her buyer.  A quick claim is being filed.  I can't believe how complicated this all is--and to me, obnoxious.  I am a WorldMark fan--I have bought 5 resales without ANY hassle.  Just paid $150, everyone signed their papers, and I had the accounts straightened out and in my name w/in a few weeks.  What a different experience w/ Wyndham (hope they don't negatively influence WorldMark much!).


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 12, 2011)

loosefeet said:


> Still working on the issue w/ my mother and her buyer.  A quick claim is being filed.  I can't believe how complicated this all is--and to me, obnoxious.  I am a WorldMark fan--I have bought 5 resales without ANY hassle.  Just paid $150, everyone signed their papers, and I had the accounts straightened out and in my name w/in a few weeks.  What a different experience w/ Wyndham (hope they don't negatively influence WorldMark much!).



Thanks for the update, best of luck.


----------



## jodie.scales (Feb 21, 2011)

You may have already done all this, but someone is the executor of your step-father's estate...your mother?  She (or whomever it is) should full POA to act on his behalf in all legal matters.  Provide a copy of the will/executor info to Wyndham and maybe that will help.  

Just a thought.  Sorry for your lose and having all this hassle in addition.  

Regards.  Jodie


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 21, 2011)

jodie84124 said:


> You may have already done all this, but someone is the executor of your step-father's estate...your mother?  She (or whomever it is) should full POA to act on his behalf in all legal matters.  Provide a copy of the will/executor info to Wyndham and maybe that will help.
> 
> Just a thought.  Sorry for your lose and having all this hassle in addition.
> 
> Regards.  Jodie



Very close as to what needs to be done. The executor of the estate signs the deed as the executor of the estate and sends a certified copy of the letters testamentary with the deed. That counts as your step-father's signature on the deed.

elaine


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 25, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> rrlongwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unless someone can offer an example of a Better Business Bureau *actually achieving a successful outcome *from a complaint, ...
> ...


----------

